# Ireland touring things to consider



## Shen

Their gas does not fit ours. Need a regulator. 

The roads are awful. I mean that as an experienced driver in the north west of Scotland and the Islands. Ireland is shockingly bad. 

It slows you down to at times 20 miles an hour. 

There are few campsites. There is everywhere else to wild camp. 

Garages are very happy to give you water so long as you buy fuel. 

The guinness in the pub we tried was dreadful, worse than England. 

If you drive the "Ring of Kerry" be aware that... the views are disapointing for the most of it. The buses are mad, the road is very narrrow in places and I have missing running lights on the offside to prove the buses and width. Oh and by bus plural I refer to fifty plus we met on the one weekday. 

Rubbish disposal was a serious issue. 

Parking in towns proved near impossible. Hunted Galway for an hour for parking. Gave up. Limmerick the same. 

We left early due to weather. I doubt we will return. 

The Irish tourist board hordings made us chuckle exhorting everyone to help the tourists. They are pretty MH unfriendly in our experience. 

Sorry Ireland but you failed to impress. And we had such hopes. 

I will add on the positive side that we found wheat and yeast free bread which is a godsend for my partner, and they send to the UK! 

We also loved their version of white puddings, though as a good Scot I have to add they are not quite yet up to Scottish standards..LOL

Sadly,

Shen


----------



## Roger7webster

I agree with many of your comments
Really bad roads!!
Height barriers at scenic viewing and picnic spots as well as most town car parks. It seems there is a "traveller problem" in Ireland, I thought most of them had migrated to the UK.
Very few laybys
Limited camping sites and expensive. At one site having paid 22 euros for an early season (May) site, showers were an extra euro and for the first time ever an additional euro for washing up hot water. We left the next day.
If you are not into wild camping Ireland is not a MH friendly country
We will not be returning!!
Regards
Roger


----------



## boater

Hi i toured ireland on a motorcycle with a group of workmates two years ago i realy enjoyed it am going back in two weeks time in the motorhome mainly looking for surfing beaches i hope i am doing the right thing.


----------



## RedSonja

Up in the North / North East of Ireland where my Mother lives, roads are good beaches are spectacular, Guiness is excellent - there is one campsite that I know of on Lough Foyle but plenty of other places to stay. Saw loads of campers (mainly German and Dutch campers) heading towards the beaches where there is water and places to dispose of rubbish. However they are erecting height barriers in lots of places due I think to the problems that travellers bring (same as this county). Give it another try you may be surprised.


----------



## tincan

Shen, I am not making excuses on behalf of our wonderful country for your comments but it seems that nothing was right. 
I remember a ditty years ago called " Hello Mudder hello Fadder", I just wonder if the weather had been better would everything have seemed so gloomy. 
I worked in Guinness years ago and was assured by the head brewer that there is no such thing as a bad pint, but some may not be as good as they may have been. 
Considering that our economy has only blossomed in roughly the last decade our road network is being upgraded at a spectacular rate. We do have a way to go to get to the standards we need for a modern state but we are at least making efforts. You wont find too many contraflows which I remember from my daily commute from Redhill to HighWycombe via Heathrow a few years ago.

Noel


----------



## Shen

*Positives*

I have added the positives we found to my initial post tincan.

Beyond that I am not commenting as I have no wish to be drawn into an argument.

I pass honest comment as I would hope and expect to see on my homeland.

Shen


----------



## looby1

Stayed in a campsite in small village in Wicklow last night. Myself, wife and two daughters aged 13 and 14 so were not running around, just sitting quietly with us at table. Loads of space in pub, very few other customers and yet we were (politely) asked to leave as children were not allowed after 9pm. 
Bear this in mind if you are travelling with children!!


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Noel.

I am supprised you wasted your time replying to the rubbish written by Shen. it should be just ignored ,I certainly wont be making any further comment on it.

Aido :evil:


----------



## CaGreg

boater said:


> Hi i toured ireland on a motorcycle with a group of workmates two years ago i realy enjoyed it am going back in two weeks time in the motorhome mainly looking for surfing beaches i hope i am doing the right thing.


Check out Carrownsky beach outside Louisburg in Co. Mayo. Good surfing beach and we wildcamped there for a week. there is two chemical portaloos, bins, lifeguards,a cold water tap, and a beach shower, (cold, outside but fine for rinsing hair and surfing gear afterwards).

We spend just one night in Westport where we parked on the street near the police (Garda) station with no cost or restrictons. Even the traffic warden said there was no problem there on the Fair Green.

We also stayed on Castlgregory beach in Kerry. There are two main beaches there one on the Tralee Bay side with no surf and the other on the opposite side about a half a mile up the road. No facilities there but no restriction on parking though it is just on sand. Good surf there.

Inch beach has a no camping overnight sign but we camped there for two nights with nobody bothering us and there were usually six or seven other MHs there as well. Generally not into breaking by-laws but we would have moved if anybody had asked us to!!

Hope this is of help. Ireland has been good to us over the last year, but would stay off the Ring of Kerry during very high season, We have driven it off season and it is lovely, but other places like north Connemara, Mayo etc are as nice if not nicer. Kerry can be a bit of a cliche.

Catherine


----------



## Superk

Unfortunately you have commented by saying it's rubbish.
If you feel it's a misstatement why not correct it where you feel it is innacurate - I for one would be grateful as we would like to visit Ireland sometime but now have questions.


----------



## 96088

We were in Ireland in May and although we had a good time I do find some of Shen's points valid.

Especially

Campsite prices and the extras they charge (Showers were mentioned).
Height barriers everywhere.
And some of the roads were truly awful. (Drive and pack the van accordingly)

We had fairly bad weather on the RoK but still found it fantastic.
Clare, especially the Burren was a delight.
We loved N Ireland with the exception of Larne which I found offensive and backward looking, and a complete exception to anywhere else.


----------



## 101776

I cannot comment on the south as not been there yet, but the north is beautiful, lots to doy and see, fantastic scenery, never met an unfriendly person anywhere (even deepest darkest Belfast).

Belfast city has some fascinating architecture and lovely modern shops, good theatre etc;

I like Larne, it has a charm of its own, just think of it as a gateway to the coast road, ballygally, Portstewart etc are fab. If you venture the other way, and wander around Newcastle and that area the scenery is fantastic.

I recommend Carnfunnock park, the camp site can be busy but there is lots to do there, they even have brass bands and other musical events and vintage car rallies.... If you stay there the nearby golf club has good food but you have to dress smart casual.

I for one can't wait to get back over there on my holidays.....and will be venturing south of the border as soon as possible....


----------



## 89499

What's all the fuss? Thinking some people v picky. One man's meat etc....

Been across the sea lots of times and not had a bad one yet. Toured from Rosslare right round the south coast, Ring of Kerry, Galway Bay Over to Dublin... no probs out of the high season, although rush hour in Ireland is a bit like driving in 2nd gear! Not in the cities of course.

Going over again on friday for a couple of weeks, just wish it was a couple of months. Only difference for us this time is we are travelling in an RV.

Booked in a Nagle's Doolin campsite for a week on the atlantic coast, and I mean on the coast, by the cliffs of Moher, for some bracing sea walks.

Only in Scotland can you get so many campsites so close to the beach.

Then on to Mountshannon Lakeside [ Lough Derg] for a bit of fishing, again closely akin to Scotland, likewise the wild camping, it's there if you want it.

Pubs are brill.... music on tap most nights depending on who turns up to play.... very impromptu. OK it is touristy but hey -we are on hols and locals have to make a buck or two.

I just think it's a case of love it or loathe it.

But I do agree with the height barriers, but they're a problem everywhere, so not new, although I always try and complain/explain about them.


----------



## 96088

sugarplum said:


> Booked in a Nagle's Doolin campsite for a week on the atlantic coast, and I mean on the coast, by the cliffs of Moher, for some bracing sea walks.


I presume you mean >>>Like this<<<  only a 3 minute walk from Nagles or >>>This<<< directly outside. This was our favourite bit of the whole trip.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Pete.

Great photos,I see from all your photos blue sky and bright sunny

days ,

what did you do with the weather we have'nt seen weather like it since ?

Aido


----------



## 96088

No. nor have I :?


----------



## sallytrafic

Perhaps when I want info on Ireland next I should start a contentious thread ....but instead I wonder could someone anyone answer my thread>Sligo and Donegal< thanks


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Frank.

I am glad you agree the 1st thread was contentious.

As for Sligo and Donegal dont know much about that area but I have book that is only available in that area. covering parks in Sligo and Donegal ,if you Pm me I will send it to you.

Aido


----------



## navman

I have to say I disagree with a lot of comments...

We loved the place.. Parking in Limerick was no problem I guess you were not looking in the same places we were...

Some of the roads are not the best but there are a lot better than where we live...South Oxfordshire..

Don't let this thread put you off going to Ireland we WILL be back..we loved it.. We had no problem finding a camp site.. and with one exception they were spot on...

Rubbish disposal, as we found, was only a problem if you did not recycle 

And as for the ROK being disappointing..... not too sure what you expected


----------



## IrishMike

Hmmmm,
How to answer the things brought up in this post.
Being an Ex-Pat who has visited "Home" in my Van I agree with some of the sentiments in the original post.
About the ROK The Road from Tralee To the leap is abysmal, way too narrow and unkempt for the level of traffic on it. It was probably the scariest drive I have ever had,
The Tourist bus bus drivers are trained in the kamikaze school of driving.
But as for it being a disappointment I disagree. The scenery is as good if not better than I expected. In the end I turned off the tourist trail and enjoyed it more. 
For other parts I visited friends on the south coast and wild camped, Most tourist spots (car parking, Picnic areas and secnic views) have a height restriction because of the travellers, I remember when I was young the problems with many of these places being over run and used a fly tips,
The state of them when the councils finally managed to evict was terrible and cost fortunes to clean up. That was much worse for the tourist image,
There are still spots available but many are closely guarded secrets but I guess a quick visit to a local police station and they would be able to direct you to some place safe or at least if they know your there leave you alone (unless they have changed a huge amount). Or also ask at the pub many a farmer has let us camp on their land when we were young and there is so much space available especially with cul de sac drive ways etc where most of the year you will not be in the way. (of course not is hay time or beside grazing pasture,
The roads generally have improved no end over the 18 years I have been out of the country and continue to do so, 
I would recommend anyone to visit but warn about the cost because
some things are expensive.
But go on Visit !


----------



## 1302

I went to Scotland once and it was lousy...

...but I don't want to get drawn into an argument


----------



## 89499

Oldskool

just one word for the photos............fantastic


thank you


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Frank.
> 
> I am glad you agree the 1st thread was contentious.
> 
> As for Sligo and Donegal dont know much about that area but I have book that is only available in that area. covering parks in Sligo and Donegal ,if you Pm me I will send it to you.
> 
> Aido


Thanks Aido you have pm


----------



## Shen

*Contentious?*

Not sure I have ever had my comments described as "rubbish" before. Shame that.

Parts of Scotland are not at all pleasant. I have no issue with that comment at all.

I posted honestly. I had no wish to offend. I said how we found it and posted accordingly. Honesty is a problem?

I perhaps didn't make it clear that we only had two nights on sites, both of which were fine. We found wild camping very easy and very accessable.

I stand by my comments on the rest.

We did go round the ROK clockwise. The bus's were coming anti.

My partner was near in tears on that road, I was exhausted that night from the stress.

Shen


----------



## mike800966

*Ireland*

Just come back from 6 weeks over there. In 1 word BRILLIANT. 
People are happy and friendly and they speak english ( of a sort) 
However camp sites are few and far between and expensive. Get the most detailed road map that you can find. Get the Red book of sites from the Irish Tourist board and the white book from sites mostly toward the north (includes republican sites as well) Talk to people.

Free camping is often possible, we didnt. 
Well only once and got blown away by a force 9 on the bears penisular

For example we had been out for a day and had a cooked chicken to heat through so we stopped for a pint on the way and left chick in the oven, planning to buy chips on way back to site. Two hours later ( only 1.5pts mind you) and we had left the pub, detained by the chatter. Dinner was delicious after that.

No yellow lines in the countryside, no pay and display, not many smooth smooth road. 
Tom Tom does not include any detailed mapping of the South, you WILL need that map, ChatNav gets better (with Practice)

but great fun!

I wonder how france will compare

Mike & Ann


----------



## johng1974

its funny, I heard a few times that stopping or W C ing was difficult in Ireland?

Like, the land is all owned and private. ?

John


----------



## mike800966

*Ireland*

I dont think that the situation is very different from UK, but they are very conscious of "Tinkers" who are apparently even more aggressive that in the UK. To the point of trying to charge a ransom to leave property etc. However in the quieter parts it should be possible. 
As I said, most people are just naturally very helpful and there we do talk the same language. 
Amazed how when we stopped to look at a map, people would pause in there cars and ask if they could help, its like how England ought to be.

However I never fancied the 3.00 am knock so we used sites and stood the cost. Other people have commented about the high site charges and then being charged for showers etc, all we can say is that there are a few where the showers are free. Also dont forget that if you do go up into Ulster, there are the CL's as a low cost option. We were amazed that there are no CL typ stops in the South, I think perhaps that theeconomy has picked up so fast that they really havent needed to, the other point is that the Framers are not used to dealing direct ie you see very few Fram Shops. Perhaps they dont need to in the more affluent areas viz the new bungalows whicha re going up everywhere. The change of government might be putting a slow on those "blots on the landscape"

Mike & Ann

Mike & Ann


----------



## Seeker

We had a great three weeks in Ireland last year - did the round trip anti-clockwise.

It was in a heat wave so that helped - and we found a couple of fantastic spots for wild camping - right on white sandy beaches on the West coast - clear blue icy sea!

BUT - definitely the worse roads in Europe - very narrow and awful surfaces - so bumpy and uneven just about every screw worked loose. Our only mishap was actually on a campsite - brushing up against a hedge in a narrow entry only to discover that it hid a scaffold pole fence that scraped the side and took the Thetford door off!

Campsites were pricey but most notable thing, I thought, was universal recycling - having to divide your rubbish up into three or four different categories. A bit of a nuisance when you've just taken your first mixed bag to the bins!

Parking no harder than any other city.

Harry


----------



## 2kias

We have been to Ireland at least 4 times over the last 5 years and love the place.
Yes it is expensive, which is why we go out of season.
Yes some of the roads are poor (just like the ones here!)
Eating out is also expensive as are some of the sites.
We have never wid camped anywhere and never would but I know it is frowned upon all over Ireland.
*Why do we go?*
Because of the friendly people and the beautiful scenery and the lack of traffic.
We have never had a problem parking, you just need to plan your trip first.
This year we went for 3 weeks in April and had the best weather we have ever had in Ireland. Went all the way round (again) anti-clockwise*
Will we be going again?*
You bet - next year!!!

Perhaps it is not everyones cup of tea but give it a chance and make your own mind up.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi guys, just back on the 'ould sod' after a couple of months on the 'mainland' (Europe). Before I go on I must say I was amused by mike800966's reference to 'republican sites', I know what he meant but the term has s different meaning here and relates to the sites of certain activities back to the early part of the 20th. century when we used English money.
Regarding the road network here, it is under constant upgrading and should no longer hold a 'challenge' for MH's, just a little care is needed in some of the less developed sections, then, if the going gets a bit tedious just pull into the next pub and take a break you can request permission to stay overnight at the same time as ordering your refreshments, it usually works and can lead to a very pleasant evening. If you want to experience really dreadful bone (and MH) crunching roads try Belgium, some of their motorways are worse than anything we have and I can't even bring myself to relive what I found in their town/cities, its looks like they haven't bothered to fix the place up since WW2.
Please all note that ALL coaches navigate the Ring of Kerry ANTI-CLOCKWISE so travel clockwise at your peril. Also going anti you are on the side of the road furthest from the cliff edges so less stressful for the passenger.
Camp-sites are relatively expensive for what you get for your Euro, but the season is short and the competition scarce, if the additional charge for showers is off-putting why not brew your own, you paid for it in the price of the MH.
Regarding the rubbish (not what you have read above) we hare are proud of our commitment to recycling hence the requirement to segregate, why the problem, after all aren't we suppose to be a green lot.
Finally, come on over and enjoy the hospitality and if you need somewhere to park day or night an enquiry to the local Gardaí/Council/Pub or farmer should see you sorted.

Go n-éirí an bóthar leat

Colin


----------



## Stapeler

As an Irish MotorCaravaner I have to agree with both sides. 
The roads aren't great across the country but they are been improved, the population is a fraction of the UK so the Tax take isn't there to fix every road.
The country in general is not motorhome friendly, "Traveler Traps" blocking most carparks can be very annoying. Motorway service stations very scarce. 
Campsites certainly need to improve. Camparing them with the UK and France for example they are expencive. Payment for showers is a joke.
We stayed in a campsite this week and I couldnt understand the management who didn't even trim the low lying branches at the entrance to accomidate Motorhomes and Caravans. Their toilets were dirty and not even the grass cut for a Bank Holiday weekend. 
I could continue but I wont... I would say however that places along the River Shannon make for great parking spaces. There are some great festivals nationwide throughout the summer...The Guinness is generally pretty good and stick to the "non touristy" places for a good irish welcome. 
I would encourage anybody this similiar complaints to write to our Tourist Board and voice their oppinions as it's the only way we can get improvments.


----------



## wobby

At leased our midges are friendly and only bite a little. As for our Guinness its far better than that stuff distilled in the Munro's :wink: 
You did'nt visit the best bits, we keep them secret. 

Happy Days Wobby


----------



## IrishMike

Sorry Wobby,
I think I have to disagree,
I grew up in the best bits. Got very very drunk in the best bits (a normal occurrence for me) but most suprisingly was finally visiting the tourist bits!
It is good,
Yes it can't compare to some of the things I grew up with but still having visited other places it is still fantastic.
But nostalgia aside this year after the global get together I am really considering a hop over home.
Why you might say?
Well because I intend to visit friends and places (all the secret ones) again.
I have no intension to use campsites this time (done it and found it OK offseason) but I will wild camp when necessary.
I do know of places but more importantly as I said in a previous post most places in Ireland will accommodate. A call to the local Garda Station should point out safe places or at least remove the 3 AM knock for an overnight stay. I have asked friends who live near the more off beat holiday areas and they all say that people staying for a few days are usually welcomed. 
Actually here is a complaint to my fellow country men, Why not post the secret places or the friendliest places here and share with fellow MHers
I could start with on of my favourite places in Waterford county which is Bunmahon. There is a parking place just before the river bridge that it is normally OK to stay on for a few nights. I am going to visit friends there if I can make it accross this year and will confirm if it is still Ok with the locals and the Guards. It doesn't matter for me as I can normally stay on Friends Land (their dads etc) if I can refuse to stay in the houses.


----------



## asprn

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> I am supprised you wasted your time replying to the rubbish written by Shen. it should be just ignored ,I certainly wont be making any further comment on it


Why should it be ignored? Because you don't like what he said? His post was well-written and showed care not to be rude. That's the essence of a discussion forum - discussion as opposed to flaming.

Dougie.


----------



## gardeningpheobe

Great photo of the surf Oldschool. When we were at Nagles Lyris took quite a few of the surf, but your waves are bigger!

Regarding buses on the Ring of Kerry. We went around clockwise. Big mistake. All the buses apparently go round anti-clockwise. This explains why the carriageway seems wider anti-clockwise than clockwise in a lot of places! Thats our theory anyway.

Something else to watch out for - some of the 'R' roads have a terrible camber, so that the sides of the road are significantly lower than the middle. Now, in a high sided van, this means when you pull over left to pass oncoming vehicles you must remember that the top of the van is a couple of feet left of the wheels. We managed to miss the telegraph poles but in one place Huw managed a good scuff mark down the upper left side from an overhanging branch. Thanks be for T cut.

Our six weeks or so circumnavigating ireland was mainly wet, but we also had a few SUNNY days. Overall we loved the place, both north and south.


----------



## wobby

Now Irishmike we all think our home place is the best bit hence for me where I live is the best, looking over Lough Gill in Sligo. Or where my wife comes from Clew bay in Mayo near Westport just heaven on a summers day. 
Yes I agree with you wild camping in Ireland is fine although technically illegal, the guards don't mind though if you are not a nuisance. 
Indeed a smashing spot to stay for a night or two is just around the corner from my place. A large viewing point 1kl along from Parks castle on the edge of Lough Gill. 

No the point I was trying to make, perhaps poorly, was that some people visit our country follow the same old tourist routes and miss some of the best places, the ones that all the locals know. To find these places all a visitor has to do is ask the locals and explore a bit. For example within easy reach of Sligo Town is Lissadell Hse and strand where you can pick your own mussel when there's an R in the month! Parks Castle on Lough Gill. Forest park Boyle on the edge of Lough key, with its own Camp site in the middle of the Park "That doesn't overcharge". the list goes on and on, in fact this has stirred me into action, Latter Ill post a complete list and there location for those who would like to visit this beautiful unexplored area. 
Wobby


----------



## sallytrafic

wobby said:


> Now Irishmike we all think our home place is the best bit hence for me where I live is the best, looking over Lough Gill in Sligo. Or where my wife comes from Clew bay in Mayo near Westport just heaven on a summers day.
> Yes I agree with you wild camping in Ireland is fine although technically illegal, the guards don't mind though if you are not a nuisance.
> Indeed a smashing spot to stay for a night or two is just around the corner from my place. A large viewing point 1kl along from Parks castle on the edge of Lough Gill.
> 
> No the point I was trying to make, perhaps poorly, was that some people visit our country follow the same old tourist routes and miss some of the best places, the ones that all the locals know. To find these places all a visitor has to do is ask the locals and explore a bit. For example within easy reach of Sligo Town is Lissadell Hse and strand where you can pick your own mussel when there's an R in the month! Parks Castle on Lough Gill. Forest park Boyle on the edge of Lough key, with its own Camp site in the middle of the Park "That doesn't overcharge". the list goes on and on, in fact this has stirred me into action, Latter Ill post a complete list and there location for those who would like to visit this beautiful unexplored area.
> Wobby


Wobby you have a pm


----------



## IrishMike

Hi Wobby,
I couldn't agree more.
And it has worked!
Now we just have to spread it to the others.
Or perhaps start a campaign with An Bord Failte to promote stopping places. Like on small farms very small off beat villages etc.
It could be used to generate extra tourism if Discover I reland really meant that you could explore using the freedom of our very expensive motorhomes.
That aside I was perhaps not clear in my meaning about the tourist trails.
For 20 odd years (since I got my first C50) I avoided the tourist spots, but on a recent visit home I did finally try and they were good and well worth the visit.
By the Way I originally hale from Limerick with family farms by Loop Head in Clare. (now thats a fine spot but no facilities west of Kilkee.
Mike


----------



## CaGreg

One thing that must always be remembered when you are in Ireland is that it is Irish and therefore 'different'. It is not Britain, France or Spain. But the things that are annoyingly Irish are often offset by the things that are truly wonderful.

Bad roads are usually in stunning locations. A long day's rain is often followed by the most amazing sunsets and lighting.

Slow service is great if the person serving you chats to you for 15mins and wants to know where you have come from and if you have any Irish relatives.

People in rural Ireland love to be asked for directions though the result is not always finding your destination easily. 

So come to Ireland with an open mind and expect it to be different because it will be! We're not Irish for nothing!!

Ca


----------



## Guest

I used to visit Ireland on business and I would agree that some of the roads are less than adequate for the traffic they carry. But you should have tried them twenty years ago before Ireland got a load of money from the EU to improve the infrastucture. The road from Dublin to the border in the direction of Belfast was litle more than a B road. Try driving along the old Naas road in six inches of snow. It took all day to drive from Cork to Donegal (in a car). But I wouldn't have missed it

Don't always go for the honeypots. Don't forget the midlands. Go out on the loch at Athlone, visit clanmacnoise, even have a ride on the peat bog train (I know how to show a woman a good time!). The Wicklow Mountains are more peaceful than the west coast, Watch the fleet come in at Killybegs in Donegal (If you go down on to the fish dock wear your wellies and take a bucket with you, plenty of fish spill on to the dock). Visit the inland waterways of the country, so much to see.

There are some roads which you should best avoid, even in the north, e.g. always take the bus (or walk) to see the Giants Causeway. See whiskey being made at Bushmills.

I was always greeted with friendliness and courtesy even at the times of the troubles. I had customers on both side of the divide so an element of diplomacy was required. None of the travelling I did was with a MH so as far as that goes I am willing to be guided by others. I would say that I fully intend to visit again and woukld encourage others to do so.

Tco


----------



## IrishHomer

Hi Shen and all,

Shen - sorry you did not enjoy the trip. I would have to agree that, off the motorways and new roads, the roads here are crap for motorhomes. But, as pointed out, we are spending the fruits of economic success on upgrading and bypassing every town in Ireland. [it drives the satnav crazy!]

If you need water, most garages are not going to refuse. If you are stuck, every house in the countryside has an outside tap and most would be happy to fill you up.

Campsites are scarce away from the coast and the main tourist areas. It's true.

Height barriers are a problem but they are there to stop parking by Travellers. You will usually find an alternative in towns but you may have to ask a local. At least there is no language barrier!

Rubbish disposal is a real problem as most collections are privatised and fly tipping is rampant. Usually there are bins near shops etc.

Hopefully, most visitors will look past these things and enjoy hospitality and the craic.

You forgot to mention how flippin' expensive it is to holiday here. Thank God for Lidl!

IH


----------

